
PirateBox 1.0 - Morgawr
http://piratebox.cc/
======
cyanbane
Would be neat to see a mesh-network of these running on old phones of which
most people have 1 or 2 of at their house with a REALLY simple installer.

A few of these sprout up organically in locales and it would be like the BBS
days of yore - ultimately it could lead to a larger geographical footprint of
a "side-net".

~~~
jobu
Does Piratebox support wireless bridging or mesh? This is a super handy
feature of dd-wrt ([http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index](http://www.dd-
wrt.com/site/index)).

~~~
MaStr
Speaking for the OpenWRT-implementation.

mesh is in preparation. There is already a mesh implementation done for the
sister-project "LibraryBox. The code is contributed back to PirateBox. It
still needs some tine addons to work nicely.

Bridging could be done with some configuration, I think. IMHO the 2nd device
don't need to be a PirateBox.

[http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/atheroswds](http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/recipes/atheroswds)

regards Matthias

------
noonespecial
That is an unfortunate name. This has implications much greater than a few
privileged first-worlders sharing some movies but you wouldn't guess it from
the name.

FreedomBox perhaps? WunderWurfel? Anything seems better than Pirate-something.

~~~
serf
I agree that 'pirate' anything is a disservice for a brand name, but let's not
apply the MPAA's definition of piracy so broadly. Piracy isn't sharing
copyrighted media, it just happens to be a spookier name than "copyright
infringement" that the media industries like to use haphazardly to in order to
paint such activities as morally reprehensible.

~~~
travisp
Like it or not, neither modern media nor the MPAA introduced this usage of
piracy. It has been around and part of legal discussion about intellectual
property since the 1800s:

"I know patentees are much troubled with piracies upon their inventions"
(Irwin v. McRoberts 1879)

"he has a just defence, and is not a willful pirate of the plaintiff’s
invention" (Goodyear v. Dunbar 1860)

and so on...

------
Phogo
What is the PirateBox?

PirateBox is a self-contained mobile communication and file sharing device.
Simply turn it on to transform any space into a free and open communications
and file sharing network. Inspired by pirate radio and the free culture
movements, PirateBox utilizes Free, Libre and Open Source software (FLOSS) to
create mobile wireless communications and file sharing networks where users
can anonymously chat and share images, video, audio, documents, and other
digital content.

How does it work?

Simply turn PirateBox on to transform any space into an offline communication
and wireless file sharing network. When users join the PirateBox wireless
network and open a web browser, they are automatically redirected to the
PirateBox welcome page. Users can then immediately begin to chat anonymously,
post images or comments on the bulletin board, watch or listen to streaming
media, or upload and download files.

PirateBox runs on multiple devices, including wireless routers, Android-based
phones, single-board computers like the Raspberry Pi, and even laptops.

Is it safe?

PirateBox is designed to be private and secure. No logins are required and no
user data is logged. Users remain anonymous – the system is purposely not
connected to the Internet in order to subvert tracking and preserve user
privacy.

Can I make my own PirateBox?

Absolutely! The PirateBox is is free (as in freedom) because it is registered
under the GNU GPLv3. This license grants the right to freely copy, distribute,
and transform creative works according to the principles of copyleft.

PirateBox can be built for as little as US$35. For detailed instructions,
visit the PirateBox OpenWrt DIY page.

Where can I read more about the PirateBox?

Visit the PirateBox Press page for a listing of and links to more than 175
stories about the PirateBox.

Where can I find more photos of the PirateBox?

Check out the PirateBox Gallery.

Where can I find more videos of the PirateBox?

Check out these PirateBox Videos.

Why did you build the PirateBox?

The PirateBox solves a technical/social problem by providing people in the
same physical space with an easy way to anonymously communicate and exchange
files. This obviously has larger cultural and political implications and thus
the PirateBox also serves as an artistic provocation. See this ars technica
article and this New Scientist article for more info.

Why is it called the PirateBox?

The PirateBox is inspired by the free culture and pirate radio movements. The
name is a playful remixing of the title of the world’s most resilient
BitTorrent site, The Pirate Bay.

Does the PirateBox promote stealing?

No. The PirateBox is designed to facilitate communication and sharing between
friends and local community members.

Who helps build the PirateBox?

The PirateBox was created by David Darts and the lead developer is Matthias
Strubel. Aaron Williamson from the Software Freedom Law Center provided advice
on the project and Christiane Ruetten originally ported PirateBox to OpenWrt.
The project is actively supported by developers and testers all over the
world.

Do you know of any other projects similar to PirateBox?

Yes, check out Aram Bartholl's fantastic Dead Drops. There are also several
forks of the project, including Jason Griffey’s LibraryBox, the Bibliobox, the
LibroBox and the CoWBox (CoWorking Box).

Where can I discuss the PirateBox?

Visit the PirateBox Forum to discuss the PirateBox, share your builds, and
receive support.

~~~
higherpurpose
> PirateBox is a self-contained mobile communication and file sharing _device_

> PirateBox runs on multiple devices, including wireless routers, Android-
> based phones, single-board computers like the Raspberry Pi, and even
> laptops.

That's a little confusing. So it is a _device_ or an app? Or is it just saying
that you can _connect_ to it from all of those devices?

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's software that's used to turn specific devices into PirateBoxes. So, no,
they don't sell a device. But they provide free and open source software you
can load onto a bunch of different devices to build your own PirateBox device.

------
mentos
I'd love to see a world where an enormous network of these makes big telecom
obsolete. Don't think the issues with big internet will ever push enough
people into creating this but at least there's a safety net. Pun intended?

~~~
y4mi
this would only work in cities. any towns and smaller villages would
henceforth be without service.

and each city would be disconnected from the next big city, as there is no
realistic way to span that amount of space in between for hobbyists.

but it would be great, despite these limitations. governments would no longer
be able to kill all communication... until they adapted anyway. nothing easier
than spamming these networks with useless entries to hide the actually
worthwhile ones

~~~
Istof
if similar devices became available with support for "super wi-fi", it might
become possible to make it work in smaller cities or even villages...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Wi-
Fi](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Wi-Fi)

------
tomp
Site is down now, but this is from the FAQ:

> _What is the PirateBox?_

> PirateBox is a self-contained mobile communication and file sharing device.
> Simply turn it on to transform any space into a free and open communications
> and file sharing network. Inspired by pirate radio and the free culture
> movements, PirateBox utilizes Free, Libre and Open Source software (FLOSS)
> to create mobile wireless communications and file sharing networks where
> users can anonymously chat and share images, video, audio, documents, and
> other digital content.

> _How does it work?_

> Simply turn PirateBox on to transform any space into an offline
> communication and wireless file sharing network. When users join the
> PirateBox wireless network and open a web browser, they are automatically
> redirected to the PirateBox welcome page. Users can then immediately begin
> to chat anonymously, post images or comments on the bulletin board, watch or
> listen to streaming media, or upload and download files.

------
Element_
These would be great on planes/trains/buses where wifi isn't readily
available. These days the passengers probably carry enough content on their
mobile devices to keep everyone entertained during a long haul flight they
just need a way to share it.

------
soapdog
Love the project! I am actually thinking about buying an mr3020 just for this.

My main feedback is that the page does nothing to tell new users what the heck
is PirateBox. The landing page should contain an explanation of what it is and
why do you want it.

------
shiftpgdn
Cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zWSCSbJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:zWSCSbJPfP4J:piratebox.cc/news+&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

I built a piratebox using a cheapo tplink router about 2 1/2 years ago. I'm
somewhat surprised nothing has been built using commodity Android phones since
then. They'd be better suited to the task as far as having a battery built in,
better antennas, etc.

~~~
Torgo
I don't know about Piratebox specifically, but I've found it a hassle to try
and use phones. When the screen shuts off Android drops the CPU performance,
and (in particular on older phones) running he wifi nonstop in AP mode
dramatically heats up the phone, causing reboots. This might be ameliorated by
a custom kernel, but I never got that far.

------
rkda
I'm a bit concerned that some unsavory elements will be inspired by this and
create a malware box.

------
TruthSHIFT
In this picture, they show the PirateBox attached to the bottom of a
skateboard:

[http://piratebox.cc/faq](http://piratebox.cc/faq)

Can it actually run this way? Do they actually have a portable way of powering
this device?

~~~
xhrpost
The picture of the one attached to a girl's bike appears to connect to a power
source next to the front wheel which I assume to be some sort of generator
from wheel motion.

------
mschuster91
Sweet idea, but the sceptic in me already sees the negative downside, which
will inevitably follow: perverts exchaining child porn, people sharing
copyrighted stuff, drug dealers organizing heroin trafficking.

Before you downvote me: from a legal POV, this is the same as leaving your
WiFi open or protected with WEP. In front of a court you will be either held
liable for just aiding distribution of child porn/warez (if you're lucky), or
worse, for possession. In Germany this definitely means time behind bars, in
the US it means federal court for child porn/aiding a drug business. Good luck
getting out of this.

You would not even remotely consider leaving your WiFi open, right? Then, why
do you consider putting up a PirateBox or whatever it is named for public use?

------
iuguy
Does anyone know if this addresses the myriad of security flaws with the old
version? I have an older box, but found it wasn't really used. I should bring
it back up at some point and update it.

------
vertex-four
Does anyone have any idea how long you could run, say, the TP-LINK WR703N for
on battery? It'd be neat to set one of these up at a small summer festival in
a couple of months.

~~~
robocat
Buy one of those car cigarette-lighter USB charger thingies, and connect it
between a car battery and the router. The WR702N (I presume similar to 703N)
says "Powered through a micro USB port by an external power adapter or USB
connection to a computer": [http://www.tp-
link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WR702N](http://www.tp-
link.com/en/products/details/?model=TL-WR702N)

A car battery is fast and easy to charge. I would guess a car battery would
last 20 to 80 hours, depending on the the battery, the router, and the usage.

Alternatively most cigarette-lighter USB chargers can take under-voltage so
you can easily hook up a LiIon laptop battery (nominally 10.8 Volts). Laptop
batteries are great because they come with a laptop that can charge them very
quickly.

A car battery gives you the option to use many other routers (maybe you have a
suitable one lying around!). Routers often use a 12 Volt DC input, and
although a direct connection between the battery and the device is
theoretically the wrong voltage, in practice I myself would just connect it
straight through without any qualms (unless it was an expensive or rare
router!). The WR703N probably uses less power so would run longer, but maybe
compromises on range?!

------
josephlord
I can't see any links on any of their pages to the source code. Multiple links
to the GPL and about Free software but no route that I could find to the
source itself.

~~~
MaStr
Hi, sorry, during all the work on the page, we forgot putting the github link
to the page.

We summarized all the sources here: [https://github.com/orgs/PirateBox-
Dev](https://github.com/orgs/PirateBox-Dev)

When the page is working in normal parameters again, we'll put a link the
sourcecode to the page.

We are sorry about the inconvenience.

regards Matthias

~~~
josephlord
Thanks. Apologies if my previous post was a bit too negative. I'm not saying
the Github link should be hugely prominent front and centre but somewhere with
the licence links and in the menus at the top somewhere would be good
(probably in About or Community).

~~~
MaStr
No worries. We'll add it in the "about" section in the next week, when we
moved back to piratebox.cc (currently we are running on a mirror).

regards Matthias

------
lemonSnap
Sounds cool but the website should explain what it is at the top of the home
page... Why make people hunt? A short tagline would be helpful.

------
chippy
Would this work with all those old routers on the defunct laptops we have
lying around?

------
kybernetikos
Seems like this would be perfectly suited to running on a hacked wifi sd card.

------
ecoqba
This is perfect for the people in Cuba.

------
hypron
Site seems to be under heavy load atm.

~~~
jonathanmd
It could just be the 3.1 MB image getting served from Apache. 3888 × 2592
might be a tiny bit too large for a preview image.

They should take a look at mod_pagespeed
([https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/module](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/module))
and start using a CDN.

~~~
MaStr
Well, that costs bandwith, but wasn't the issue.

The issue was the cpu power. The VPS hadn't got enough cpu time for
fullfilling all these requests. The machine reportet 8 cores, but load didn't
cross the 4 - mark. Memory is 4GB, but that was more then enough.

On the top list you were able to clearly verify the php processes running and
trying to fullfill the request.

We swapped to my provider [http://net-build.net](http://net-build.net) , which
has a good performance.

thanks for the hint anyway. I think David already exchanged it.

Matthias

------
paulhauggis
I like to be more anonymous and hide within plain sight. Instead of a little
box with a large pirate symbol, I would rather fire up a VM and run it off my
laptop.

